# Start-Button verstecken bzw. ausblenden



## mmike (3. August 2007)

Hallo,

für meine Applikation müsste ich verhindern das der Benutzter die Windows Taste nutzten kann bzw. die Taskleiste sollte komplett weg sein ! Nach dem Beenden der Applikation möchte ich es wieder freigeben !  Hat hier jemand ne Idee oder einen Ansatzpunkt ?

Danke im voraus

Mike


----------



## Elvan (3. August 2007)

Hi Mike,

bei solchen Sondertasten musst Du die Taste systemweit abfragen und das geht nur über APIs.

Du könntest dafür folgenen Code verwenden:

```
Private Declare Function GetAsyncKeyState Lib "user32" _
  (ByVal vKey As Long) As Integer
Private Declare Sub keybd_event Lib "user32" _
  (ByVal bVk As Byte, ByVal bScan As Byte, _
  ByVal dwFlags As Long, ByVal dwExtraInfo As Long)

Const KEYEVENTF_KEYUP = &H2
Const VK_ESCAPE = &H1B
Const VK_LWIN = &H5B
Const VK_RWIN = &H5C

' Prüfen, ob die Windowstaste gedrückt wurde
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
  If CBool(GetAsyncKeyState(VK_LWIN) And 1) Or _
    CBool(GetAsyncKeyState(VK_RWIN) And 1) Then

    ' Wenn Windowstaste gedrückt
    ' Escapetaste drücken
    Call keybd_event(VK_ESCAPE, 0, 0, 0)

    ' Escapetaste loslassen
    Call keybd_event(VK_ESCAPE, 0, KEYEVENTF_KEYUP, 0)
  End If
  DoEvents
End Sub
```
und dann noch den Timer auch 100.


----------



## mmike (6. August 2007)

Danke !

Hat mir schonmal weiter geholfen. Gibts auch was das man die Taskleiste komplett weg schalten kann ?

Gruß 
mike


----------



## d2wap (6. August 2007)

Gooooooogle 
http://www.dbwiki.de/wiki.php?title=VBA_Tipp:_Taskleiste_ausblenden/einblenden


----------

